# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Altınlar külçe külçe yurtdışına gidiyor

## bozok

*Altınlar külçe külçe yurtdışına gidiyor*


*GüNGüR URAS* 
*MİLLİYET*
*09.03.2009*


*Altın fiyatları krizle birlikte tüm dünyada yükselişini sürdürüyor. Buna karşılık, borç içindeki halkımız mecburiyetten altınlarını bozduruyor. Bu altınlar İstanbul’da külçe haline getirilerek yurtdışına satılıyor*


Son altı aydır Anadolu’dan İstanbul’a her gün 1 ton, 1.5 ton külçe altın geliyor. Bu külçe altınlar İstanbul’daki 2 rafineride birer kiloluk külçe altın haline getiriliyor. Bu külçe altını yerli, yabancı bankalar ve de kıymetli maden aracılığı yapan kurumlar satın alıyor. Yurtdışına gönderiyor. Karşılığında döviz geliyor. 

Ekonomiden sorumlular, Başbakanımız, hükümetimiz, Merkez Bankası Başkanımız bu trafiği ya duymadı, bilmiyor. Ya da önemsemiyor. 

*İstanbul’a gelen altınlar*

*1)* Anadolu’dan neden her gün İstanbul’a 1 ton, 1.5 ton hurda altın geliyor? Anadolu halkı yaşam savaşı veriyor. Genelde halkımız borç ödemek için altın satıyor. Kiminin kart borcu, kiminin tohumluk, gübre borcu var. Anadolu halkı borcuna sadıktır.

*2)* *Altının 1 tonu kaç para eder?*
Altının kilosu bu yazının yazıldığı gün 50.925 TL idi. Altının 1 tonu 50 milyon 925 bin TL eder. Dolar olarak 1 ton altın 28 milyon 934 dolar eder. Demek ki, son altı ayda Anadolu’dan İstanbul’a her gün 28-42 milyon dolarlık altın geliyor.

*3) Yurtdışından ne kadar altın geliyor?*
Bizim altın talebimize göre her yıl 150-250 ton arasında altın ithal ederiz. Aylık olarak 10-15 ton altın ithalatı olur. Daha doğrusu olur idi. Yılbaşından bu yana ithalat sıfır. Altın talebi yok. İçeride altın alan olmadığı için altın ithal edilmiyor. Yılbaşından bu yana (eski dönemlerdeki gibi) normal altın ithalatı olsa idi 700 milyon dolarlık altın girişi olacaktı. Altın ithal edilmedi. 700 milyon dolar ekonomide kaldı. 

*Türkiye’ye dolar giriyor*
*4)* İstanbul’a Anadolu’dan gelen altınlar ne oluyor?
Türkiye’de altına talep yok. Buna karşılık Anadolu’da yoğun altın satışı baskısı var. İşte bu nedenle Türkiye’de altın fiyatı dünya piyasalarının altında. Türkiye’de altın fiyatı (her gün değişen fiyatlara göre) kiloda 100-200 dolar daha ucuz. Türkiye’den altın alarak dışarıda satan 1 ton altında 100 bin, 200 bin dolar farktan yararlanabilir. İşte bu fark nedeniyle Anadolu’dan gelen altınları yasal (kanuni) yollardan satın alanlar, yasal (kanuni) yollardan ihraç ediyor.

*5) Altın gidiyor, dolar geliyor*
Altın ihraç edenler ülkeye döviz (dolar) getiriyor. Yılbaşından bu yana külçe altın ve işlenmiş altın ihracatı karşılığı ülkeye önemli miktarda döviz giriyor. 

Bu yazıda vurgulamak istenen* “Anadolu’daki kanamadır”.* Anadolu halkı (özellikle kadınlarımız) çok çok mecbur kalmadıkça altınlarını satmaz. Altın satışının ulaştığı boyut *Anadolu’daki çöküşün büyüklüğünü* ortaya koyuyor.


*Dolardaki yükselişle ons fiyatı da tırmandı*
Güvenli liman olarak görülen altın, global dalgalanmayla birlikte tüm dünyada ciddi talep görüyor.

*24 ayar altın yılbaşından bu yana yüzde 27 kazandırdı*






...

----------


## bozok

*Anadolu’nun varlıkları satılıyor (Kamununkileri bitirdik, sıra halkınkine geldi!)*


*Güngör Uras*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*10 Mart 2009*



Anadolu’dan her gün İstanbul’a 1-1.5 ton altın geliyor. Bu, Anadolu halkının varlıklarını elden çıkarmak zorunda kalması demektir. İstanbul’a gelen altınların, yurtdışına satılması, Türkiye’nin varlıklarının erimeye devam etmesi demek.

*Anadolu’dan gelen 1 ton, 1.5 ton altını kimler satıyor?* 
Anadolu’daki analarımız, bacılarımız satıyor. Altın, Anadolu insanının en önemli varlığıdır. Bizim Anadolu ailelerimiz küçük birikimlerini genelde altına bağlarlar. Büyük birikimleriyle tarla alırlar, ev yaptırırlar. Anadolu’da altın önce kadının sonra ailenin en önemli varlığıdır. En son elden çıkarılması düşünülen varlığıdır.

Altın özellikle Anadolu kadını için çok değerlidir. Ana güvence kaynağıdır.

üok çok mecbur kalmadıkça satmaz. Anadolu kadını sadece kocası ve aile efradı büyük bir sorunla karşılaşırsa bileziğini, altınını bozdurur.

şimdilere kadar her yıl Türkiye’ye kanuni yollardan 200-250 bin ton altın giriyordu. Giren altının önemli bölümü cumhuriyet altını, reşat altını, beşibiyerde olarak veya bilezik olarak Anadolu’ya gidiyordu. 

Anadolu insanı yıllık birikimlerini bu altına bağlıyor böylece varlığı artıyordu.
Son altı aydır tersine bir altın trafiği var. Anadolu halkı altın satın almıyor. 

Anadolu halkının varlığı artmıyor. Buna karşılık, daha önce satın aldığı altınları satıyor.


*Anadolu güç durumda*
Anadolu insanının varlığı eriyor. Yok oluyor. İyi de Anadolu insanının yok olan varlığı nereye gidiyor? Altınlar yurtdışına satıldığına göre, demek ki bu varlık Anadolu’dan yurtdışına transfer oluyor.

Türkiye’de varlık kanaması özelleştirme hareketiyle başladı. üzelleştirme demek, kamunun birikimlerinin, kamunun varlıklarının satışı demektir. üzelleştirme yapan birçok ülke kamu varlıklarını satarken bir bölümünü çalışanlara sattı. Büyük bölümünü halka sattı. Varlıkların mülkiyetinin halkta kalmasına özen gösterdi. üünkü özelleştirilen kamu kuruluşları halkın birikimleriyle oluşmuş, halkın varlıklarıydı.

Bizde ters bir uygulama oldu. Kamu varlıklarının büyük bölümünü yabancılara sattık: Yılların birikimiyle oluşan varlıkların mülkiyeti yabancılara geçti. Fakat özelleştirme ile varlık mülkiyeti transferinin gene de farklı bir yanı vardı. 

üzelleştirilen varlıkların mülkiyeti yabancılara geçse de varlıklar ülkede kalıyordu.

Anadolu halkının altınlarının satışında farklı bir tablo var. Varlıklar yurtdışına çıkıyor. Dikkat edilirse, satılan varlıkların paraları da buhar oluyor. 

üzelleştirmeyle elden çıkan kamu varlıklarının paraları borç ödemeye gidecekti. Eski borçlar azalmadı, arttı. Paralar yok oldu. 


*Borç ödemek için satıyorlar*
şimdilerde Anadolu kadınları kocalarının tohumluk, gübre, kredi kartı borçlarını, ailelerin kredi kartı ve tüketici kredisi borçlarını ödemek için altınlarını satıyor. Kadınların boyunlarında asılı olan ata altınları, kollarında takılı olan bilezikler ailelerin borçlarını ödemek arayışında İstanbul yoluyla yurtdışına gidiyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Altının gitmesinden çok, üretimin bitmesi önemli*


*Güngör Uras*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*11 Mart 2009*


Anadolu halkı ihtiyaç nedeniyle altın birikimlerini satıyor. Son altı aydır Anadolu’dan İstanbul’a her gün 1 ton, 1.5 ton hurda altın geliyor. Bu altınlar külçe haline getirilerek yurtdışına satılıyor.

Anadolu halkının altın birikimlerini satmasının nedeni, Anadolu’da üretimin durması.* üretim durmasa ve Anadolu halkı üretimini sürdürebilse, ürettiği malın gelirini cebine koyabilse altınını satar mı?*

Anadolu’da hem tarımda hem de imalat sanayiinde üretim geriledi. Hatta durdu.

İmalat sanayiinde üretimin gerilemesinin ve durmasının ana nedeni kriz rüzgarı. Fakat tarımda üretim kriz rüzgarından önce gerilemeye başlamıştı. Hayvancılığı, hububat üretimini, meyve ve sebze üretimini önemsemez olduk. üretici para kazanamayınca üretemez oldu. Tarım geliri azaldı.

Son yıllarda Anadolu’da imalat sanayiinde önemli gelişmeler oldu. KOBİ diye adlandırılan küçük ve orta ölçekli işletmelerde önemli yatırımlar gerçekleştirildi. KOBİ’ler, iç piyasa yanında ihracata yöneldi. Bankaların da teşviğiyle KOBİ sahipleri önemli büyüklüklerde kredi kullandı. Borçlanarak yatırım yaptı.

*üretim durdu*
Kriz rüzgarı karşısında KOBİ’ler iç ve dış pazara mal satamaz duruma düştü. 
Tarımda üretim yapanların traktör, tohumluk, mazot, gübre, ilaç kredilerinden borçları var. KOBİ sahiplerinin makine ve teçhizat yatırımları için kullandıkları kredilerden borçları var.

Anadolu’daki tüccarın, esnafın, nakliyecinin, bakkalın, kasabın müşterilerinden alacakları var ama başkalarına da borçları var.
Açık anlatımıyla, Anadolu’da dönen büyük bir üretim çarkı vardı. Bu çark dönmeyince, durunca, istihdam-gelir-tüketim geriliyor.

üretimden gelir sağlayamayanlar, mecburen birikimlerini bozduruyor. Anadolu halkının geleneksel birikimi olan altınlar işte bu nedenle satılıyor.
(Bir ara açıklama: Gelirin kaynağı üretimdir. üretmek demek katma değer yaratmak demektir. Katma değer, bir mal ve hizmetin çıktı fiyatı ile girdi fiyatı arasındaki farktır. üretimin her aşamasında, mal ve hizmete eklenen değerdir. Katma değeri dört faktör yaratır. Ve katma değeri paylaşır. Doğa (kira), Emek (ücret), Sermaye (faiz) ve Müteşebbis (kar) alır.

*Başa dönmeyelim* 
Anadolu halkının üretimin gerilemesi, durması sonucu işsizliğin artmasına ve gelirlerinin düşmesine bağlı olarak altına bağlı birikimlerini satmak zorunda kalması kötüdür. üzücüdür. *Ama daha da kötü bir gelişme olasılığı var. üretimdeki gerileme devam ederse, altından sonra sıra üretim araçlarına gelecek.* 

*İnekler kesilecek. Tarlalar satışa çıkarılacak.* Son yıllarda yapılan KOBİ yatırımları haraç mezat pazara dökülecek. üretim ve gelir olursa insanlar tekrar altın satın alabilir. Ama *üretim araçları (inekler, tarlalar, imalathaneler, makineler, atölyeler, fabrikalar) satılmaya başlarsa, eski güzel günlere geri dönmenin kapısı kapanmış olur.* 

üretim tesisleri (özellikler makineler, fabrikalar) *”Bugün sat, yarın yenisini alırsın ve üretime başlarsın”* türü değerler değildir. Her duran tesis, kapanan işletme yılların birikimi yanında müteşebbis gücünün, deneyimli emek gücünün yok olması demektir.

ünceki gün açıklanan ve üretimdeki hızlı gerilemeyi sergileyen sanayi üretim endekslerini bu açıdan değerlendirmekte ve tehlikenin boyutunu görmekte yarar vardır.

*Seçim önemli ama geçim daha önemli.* üretemeyen ve geçinemeyen insanlar kendi derdinde, politikacılar ve iktidar kendi derdinde.


...

----------

